# Problem with site locking up...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

In the _Live Steam_[/b] forum, when I click on the _Oil in Boile_[/b]_*r*_ post, the entire MLS site locks up. Anyone else having that problem, or is it just me? 

When I close my browser, and re-enter MLS everything is OK, until I click on the_ Oil in Boile_[/b]_*r*_ post.

Anyone ideas?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes not just that post, yesterday could not get on forums at all.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh good, in a way. 
I had the same problem. 
Figured maybe site maintenance, or equivalent. 
Otherwise, maybe the internet in general was having a tantrum?? 
And refused to work until.....??? 
Just a SWAG on my part!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Basically a hit or miss for me as to whether or not I can maneuver around the site. It seems stable now [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There has been erratic operation for the last 3 days... I usually have a computer on the site 24/7... 

One second fine, next second screen won't refresh. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a FYI gentlemen,

There is a problem with the last reply that was posted to the topic in question, and attempting to access the topic I believe is what is causing the MLS response to other activities to be sluggish and/or cause your browser to seem to hang. I have attempted to resolve the problem and have been unable to do so, Shad has been notified regarding the problem.

I would suggest that everyone refrain from attempting access to the topic "Oil in boiler" in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Two days ago, it locked up when submitting a post, I actually had to close the site and then reopen to find my posting had made it. Happened twice. 
Yesterday IE flat out said it couldn't find the site at all!....suggested I try a cached page... 

On top of that my HD TV shut itself off.... the permanent kind.... and a dove with 2 eggs has nested on my back porch work table...what a day! No tv, no MLS, no place to make saw dust! Oh Vey! 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang-it John, seems like some days ya' just can't win for loosing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a problem on ANY page at random times on 3 different computers over the last 3 days. 

There very well may be a problem in the "oil in boiler" thread, there's also been some strange problems with not being able to post a youtube video on some threads, but the same embedded code works on another. 

I do believe there is a system wide problem. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah but you can't keep a good man down... 
I did work out the details for my car barn location and a place to load rolling stock on the track... so all was not lost! 
I did manage to make some dust too, just chain saw dust, not scale wood dust! 



John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

I've been having the same sluggish response / hanging as everyone else. Now if enough of the MLS server's time and resources are being devoted to trying to accomplish access to the "Oil in boiler" for one or more individuals. Then other activities are going to wind up waiting too, no?

As to the YouTube video, if one is a first class member then I would suggest the following.
[*] Make sure when copying the HTML code from the YouTube site.
[*] That after clicking the "Embed" button, make sure that the check box labeled "Use old embed code" is checked.
[*] Cross check that the HTML code displayed in the text field begins with the "object" tag, and not the "iframe" tag.
(The iframe code will not work on the MLS software.)
[/i]
[/list][*] When inserting the YouTube video into the content area of the MLS HTML editor.
[*] Create a line for the video to be inserted on, with a blank line both above and below that line, then place the insertion point cursor in the first character position of its line.
[*] Use the "Embed a YouTube video" button on the editor's tool-bar, instead of merely pasting the HTML directly into the message content area of the editor.
[*] Then paste the copied HTML into the yellow field labeled "Paste the YouTube Embed code here:"
[*] Then either tap the {Tab} key, or left-click somewhere within the video display area of the "Embed a YouTube video" dialog.
[*] Then wait for the video to display in the dialog, and finally click the "Insert" button at the bottom of the dialog.
[/list][/list]


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like we got oil in the topic


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I couldn't get to the site for the last 2 days to have problems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Steve, if the forum software was "agonizing" over that thread, it could certainly tie things up. Because I have experienced erratic operation on other threads, I believe there is some database corruption somewhere, but it's a guess. An educated guess backed by experience with computers since 1969, but a guess. I don't think it's that post alone, the site was out the other evening for a number of hours... 

I used the SAME windows paste buffer to try to do the SAME embed code in 2 different threads... one it worked one it did not. 

Being that apparently I am the most prolific poster on the forum, I think I have the technique...
 






but thanks for posting again... yes, it's not the iframe, yes it's the "old" embedded code. 

Let's see what is found out over the next few days...









Regards, Greg


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been having the same problem the last two days it would not let me access the site. It kept either giving me an error message or saying that this site was unavailable.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Mar 2011 10:09 AM 
Yes Steve, if the forum software was "agonizing" over that thread, it could certainly tie things up. Because I have experienced erratic operation on other threads, I believe there is some database corruption somewhere, but it's a guess. An educated guess backed by experience with computers since 1969, but a guess. I don't think it's that post alone, the site was out the other evening for a number of hours... 

I used the SAME windows paste buffer to try to do the SAME embed code in 2 different threads... one it worked one it did not. 

Being that apparently I am the most prolific poster on the forum, I think I have the technique...







but thanks for posting again... yes, it's not the iframe, yes it's the "old" embedded code. 

Let's see what is found out over the next few days...









Regards, Greg Yes Mr. Elmassian,

I'm quite sure that you are correct.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was my PC. Glad to hear it was not just me. I cant see how one thread could create such a problem regardless of number of visits to the thread. Other threads is past have garnered lots of hits with no problems. Hope some is not trying to put a bug in the system.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, looks like Shad or someone was successful at removing the troubled reply in the "Oil in boiler" topic and it's now back to being accessible and working
again.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Now 

it's 

just 

very 

slow.......... 

tac


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

tac
I haven't encountered any further problem with sluggish response or hanging, as yet, we'll see.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a lot of trouble getting into the site yesterday, it just wouldn't load. Occasionally I could get in. From my perspective it had nothing to do with the "Oil" thread in Live Steam. Today everything is fine.

Chuck


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been having trouble in the last week at least with MLS loading terribly slow.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

STILL loading SLOOOOOOOOOOOW for me. Was actually better this morning, than now. Who knows!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Seems to be working fast for me. 
I would do a 'speed test' on your ISP first to see if that is the problem, or try another site that you frequent. 
Yes, MLS was very slow yesterday, but only once did I not get in at all. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Seem to be running okay for me tonight, but it has, since late Thursday night, been either extremely slow (over 5 minutes to respond to a page refresh, it wouldn't time-out, but just sat showing the animated icon in the tab for the page) or was totally inaccessable.

Most of the time I was getting errors that indicated the Domain Name Service (DNS) did not have an entry for "MyLargeScale"; as though the name had not been renewed and no longer existed.

But I was able to access (to download) files in my 1st class web space on the site and images in that space linked from other fora worked okay.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 19 Mar 2011 08:17 PM 
Seems to be working fast for me. 
I would do a 'speed test' on your ISP first to see if that is the problem, or try another site that you frequent. 
Yes, MLS was very slow yesterday, but only once did I not get in at all. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada My speed on Speedtest is 26 mps right now. I AVERAGE 25 mps from my ISP everyday. It's NOT me. Yesterday was so bad, that I got a number of phone calls from folks in So. Cal. asking if I was having problems getting on to MLS. The first thing I always do is to check getting on to other sites and Speedtest. It's MLS and it has been "hit or miss" for the past couple of days.


----------

